# Would you trade....



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

Would you trade 1" in penis length for 6" in height?

I definitely would give up 1" in pp size to be 6" taller.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Would you trade 1" in penis length for 6" in height?
> 
> I definitely would give up 1" in pp size to be 6" taller.


That's cuz you're a midget with a big dick.
For me the answer is no.


----------



## Yano (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Would you trade 1" in penis length for 6" in height?
> 
> I definitely would give up 1" in pp size to be 6" taller.


For sure , 6" taller would fucking rock ,,, losing an inch off the willy aint so big a deal. Fuck if I can time the pull back just right might just catch foreskin , end up with that cool Friar Tuck thing going on ...


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m the perfect height and my pp is the perfect size so no, I think I’ll leave well enough alone


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’m the perfect height and my pp is the perfect size so no, I think I’ll leave well enough alone


Whoever told you that was just being nice


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

Can I give up 1/2" of weiner for 3" of height?

I'll do that!!!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can I give up 1/2" of weiner for 3" of height?
> 
> I'll do that!!!


It has to be the full 1" 😂


----------



## Yano (Dec 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can I give up 1/2" of weiner for 3" of height?
> 
> I'll do that!!!


This aint Kmart buddy there's no Blue Light Special on Weiners...


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 31, 2021)

what about giving up 1” for an extra 2” on the arms? Now that I would consider 😂


----------



## flenser (Dec 31, 2021)

If I wanted to be taller, I could just buy different shoes. Never looked before, but I bet I could find something similar for penis length.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> That's cuz you're a midget with a big dick.
> For me the answer is no.



He’s actually a tripod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

Fine, I will open this up to body parts.

Would you give up 1" in pp size to gain 2" on another body part? If so then which body part?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

If I traded inches in dick length to height, it would leave me with an outie for a stub of a d!ck. I’d have to use tweezers to jerk off LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Fine, I will open this up to body parts.
> 
> Would you give up 1" in pp size to gain 2" on another body part? If so then which body part?


One body part ,,, like just my right leg ? haaahaha yeah fuck it why not go transgender and change my name to Eileen


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Yano said:


> One body part ,,, like just my right leg ? haaahaha yeah fuck it why not go transgender and change my name to Eileen



Or Yliana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Yano said:


> One body part ,,, like just my right leg ? haaahaha yeah fuck it why not go transgender and change my name to Eileen



…Well split my d!ck and call me kaitlyn. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2021)

Exactly 6' foot here and definitely no need  for more cock size.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

6” (inches) or 6’ (feet)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> 6” (inches) or 6’ (feet)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Inches


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2021)

Adding more to my dick length still won't make it huge but taking away would have it border on small especially limp bizkit.

One time I remember I was fucking this girl and my drunk neighbor walks into the apartment, sees some clothes in the front room and starts opening my bedroom door.

Totally made me go limp. After I got him to leave tried to get going again but girl had to start sucking.

She was like oh, its big. I am thinking in my head, thanks for humoring me. I'm a grower, not a shower. Less talky, more sucky.  It will get bigger.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

for gay guys, i guess size doesn't matter; it's not like BB'ers are known for their endowments - hence incompatibility with the like... LOL


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2021)

Can I give up height fer added PP size?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Can I give up height fer added PP size?


he's only looking at it from his perspective...LOL


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Can I give up height fer added PP size?


Haha, sorry but no... this hypothetical has a 1 way valve installed 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m about 6’4” 

Can I give up 6” in height for an inch of additional dick? 

5’10” and that size dick would be pretty sweet. You little guys don’t understand that big guys have it difficult with proportions. 😞


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m about 6’4”
> 
> Can I give up 6” in height for an inch of additional dick?
> 
> 5’10” and that size dick would be pretty sweet. You little guys don’t understand that big guys have it difficult with proportions. 😞


I cannot allow it 😂. Every guy over 5'10" doesn't know how much harder us short MF'ers have to work to pull down ass compared to you guys.

Though I will permit losing 1" of pp size, to gain 1" of butthole size. Anyone interested?


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Would you trade 1" in penis length for 6" in height?
> 
> I definitely would give up 1" in pp size to be 6" taller.


Nope sorry, I have a small dick but losing 6" is too much, I would have then a still average dick and a very ridicolous height... So I guess I'm doomed to keep the small dick and the good height


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I cannot allow it 😂. Every guy over 5'10" doesn't know how much harder us short MF'ers have to work to pull down ass compared to you guys.
> 
> Though I will permit losing 1" of pp size, to gain 1" of butthole size. Anyone interested?


Fuck off this is bullshit, short guys get huge super easy! You gain 10lbs it looks like you got 30lbs on you! I'm 10kgs over my height and I look small as fuck! Little midget in the gym is same weight as his height and it looks huge! Damn it
Plus imagine a fucking big guy with a small PP! Everyone think he must be huge everywhere.... Nope! Fuck you God, no wait... Fuck my daddy! How the fuck do you think that it would be ok to reproduce when your dick is the size of a fucking worm.... Can't believe this shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2021)

Your all ready at 3 inches..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I cannot allow it 😂. Every guy over 5'10" doesn't know how much harder us short MF'ers have to work to pull down ass compared to you guys.
> 
> Though I will permit losing 1" of pp size, to gain 1" of butthole size. Anyone interested?


Damnit. 

Well, I’d be willing to be 4’10 and give up 1.5’ in height for 3 more inches of dick. I would truly have three legs. Just a drunk angry midget whipping my dick out all the time talking about how I use to be 6’4”. I think certain chicks would totally be into dwarves. Christmas time? Oh you’re an angry elf.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 31, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Damnit.
> 
> Well, I’d be willing to be 4’10 and give up 1.5’ in height for 3 more inches of dick. I would truly have three legs. Just a drunk angry midget whipping my dick out all the time talking about how I use to be 6’4”. I think certain chicks would totally be into dwarves. Christmas time? Oh you’re an angry elf.


Would pay to see you fucking, book me a front seat, thank you


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m about 6’4”
> 
> Can I give up 6” in height for an inch of additional dick?
> 
> 5’10” and that size dick would be pretty sweet. You little guys don’t understand that big guys have it difficult with proportions. 😞



Yeah, its bullshit.
I'm 6'1" and I have big legs.
So my cock looks fucking ridiculous.
Even worse, I'm a grower not a shower.
So if im limp, even my wife laughs at me, especially with leg veins, they overshadow the Johnson by a silly amount.
Doesnt matter what actual size it is, doesnt matter its "Above average" (I lied there)
It still looks small as fuck, if you placed my dick ALONE on a landscape, it would be glorious and proportional, I'm told its quite pretty in fact.

But nope, place it in my large frame next to my large legs, micro cock.


Samp3i said:


> Fuck off this is bullshit, short guys get huge super easy! You gain 10lbs it looks like you got 30lbs on you! I'm 10kgs over my height and I look small as fuck! Little midget in the gym is same weight as his height and it looks huge! Damn it
> Plus imagine a fucking big guy with a small PP! Everyone think he must be huge everywhere.... Nope! Fuck you God, no wait... Fuck my daddy! How the fuck do you think that it would be ok to reproduce when your dick is the size of a fucking worm.... Can't believe this shit



lmfao
Preach

So in summary
No @Send0 I would not.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 1, 2022)

*I’d give up 5” of pecker to sleep through the night without waking.*


----------



## MrBafner (Jan 1, 2022)

Yeah .. nah, a lot of tall people talk down all the time to people and make me feel uncomfortable.

I'd rather be 5"10' and have a 6.5inch dick than be 6"4" with a 5.5inch dick. 

Being tall and having a 5.5inch dick would be like a short dude that has a 3" cock that relies upon being funny to pick up the ladies and still single 20 years later and still using the same jokes.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

MrBafner said:


> Yeah .. nah, a lot of tall people talk down all the time to people and make me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I'd rather be 5"10' and have a 6.5inch dick than be 6"4" with a 5.5inch dick.
> 
> Being tall and having a 5.5inch dick would be like a short dude that has a 3" cock that relies upon being funny to pick up the ladies and still single 20 years later and still using the same jokes.


Btw Chloroform works like a charm in case you have problem with the same jokes not working anymore


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 1, 2022)

I'd give up a 0.5" of girth for an inch on my pp

Definitely not giving up 6" height... I'd hate being 5'7. lol no offense to anyone lol


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I'd give up a 0.5" of girth for an inch on my pp
> 
> Definitely not giving up 6" height... I'd hate being 5'7. lol no offense to anyone lol


But girth is everything in a dick unless you a have a coke can as a pp in that case I could understand giving up that girth 🤣


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> But girth is everything in a dick unless you a have a coke can as a pp in that case I could understand giving up that girth 🤣


right now i am just under 6" and 6" around, it I took an inch off, i would be 4.something inches and would be a pudgy little fncker....LOL


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Okay, how about give up 1.5" of Penis girth to gain 2" in penis length?


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Okay, how about give up 1.5" of Penis girth to gain 2" in penis length?


I can't give up anything related to my penis unless I want to be the next Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Would you trade 1" in penis length for 6" in height?
> 
> I definitely would give up 1" in pp size to be 6" taller.


That would basically eliminate ny dick.
No.


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Okay, how about give up 1.5" of Penis girth to gain 2" in penis length?


For this,my best offer is a kidney.
My own kidney.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Looks like Oleg Vaga could trade some size for length…








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Looks like Oleg Vaga could trade some size for length…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why I'll never let myself get huge _(like I could anyway 😂)._

I have to keep the proportion right so that I don't end up with baby penis syndrome.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> And this is why I'll never let myself get huge _(like I could anyway )._
> 
> I have to keep the proportion right so that I don't end up with baby penis syndrome.



For you, I don’t think that’ll be a prob. Oleg had baby pp already it appears. LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 1, 2022)

Nah I'm good with both.


----------



## cavorite (Jan 1, 2022)

Does this work in reverse? I would drop height for wiener if it was 1:1, but 6:1 is a bad ratio.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> And this is why I'll never let myself get huge _(like I could anyway 😂)._
> 
> I have to keep the proportion right so that I don't end up with baby penis syndrome.


Don't worry bro you will never be too huge for that cock and even if you wanted you can't 🤣


----------



## RISE (Jan 1, 2022)

You just wanna see who has a small PP.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

An inch is a lot to ask. So, my theory is that guys are proportional to begin with. A guy who is 5ft 6in tall can't spare a whole inch, it's probably only 6.5 or 7 to start with.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> An inch is a lot to ask. So, my theory is that guys are proportional to begin with. I guy who is 5ft 6in tall can't spare a whole inch, it's probably only 6.5 or 7 to start with.


you put a lot of thought into that one,  wow!


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> you put a lot of thought into that one,  wow!


Sadly I did! I hate being short.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Sadly I did! I hate being short.


for being shorter than me, you got a lot more LOL   i'm 5-8 and barely 6


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> for being shorter than me, you got a lot more LOL   i'm 5-8 and barely 6


Oh! Maybe my theory of proportionality is wrong then... I'm 5-6 and a tad over 6.5. 

Oh I don't think I like where we're taking this...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Oh! Maybe my theory of proportionality is wrong then... I'm 5-6 and a tad over 6.5.
> 
> Oh I don't think I like where we're taking this...


yeah, you're onto something, my spouse is 5-4 and is like 7.5, closer to 8  LOL


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Oh! Maybe my theory of proportionality is wrong then... I'm 5-6 and a tad over 6.5.
> 
> Oh I don't think I like where we're taking this...


I'm 5'8"... and let's just say there's a reason why I posed this specific question in the thread. 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm 5'8"... and let's just say there's a reason why I posed this specific question in the thread. 😂


though my dimensions are square, or may i say a cylinder (more like coke can).


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com
				






> Foot length and body height (Table 1) were moderately correlated (r = 0.66; p < .10-6). Penis length had a statistically significant relationship to height, although the correlation was relatively weak (r = 0.26; P < 0.05). The relationship . between penis length and foot length was also statistically significant, with a similar correlation of r = 0.27 (p < 0.02). Correlations of height, foot length, and penis length with age were not statistically significant (p > 0.05).


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
> 
> 
> Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.
> ...


I fucking have women feet, I can confirm.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 2, 2022)

I wish I was 6’  but being  5’10” and my Johnson is above average plus my wife wouldn’t  like me losing a inch down there. I’ll just find some shoes that can add a couple inches.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 2, 2022)

I wouldn't trade either way. Happy with both height and length.

Also happy with being a grower. Back in the day locker room anxiety sucked. Now you meet a girl and try to be soft when she first sees it. Then watch her face when she realizes you got that Grinch dick growing 3x before her eyes.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

69nites said:


> I wouldn't trade either way. Happy with both height and length.
> 
> Also happy with being a grower. Back in the day locker room anxiety sucked. Now you meet a girl and try to be soft when she first sees it. Then watch her face when she realizes you got that Grinch dick growing 3x before her eyes.



The say his his prick grew three times that day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2022)

I’m. 5 10 and have a huge cock I’m not trading shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2022)

Next you queers are gonna start posting cock pics


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2022)

Ug has gone bisexual in 2022


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Would you trade 1" in penis length for 6" in height?
> 
> I definitely would give up 1" in pp size to be 6" taller.


Remember the taller you are the smaller your penis looks so make sure you have the inches already to give up an inch to be 6 taller lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2022)

This is a real thinker here I’m 6’1 and I’d take an extra inch but I can’t give up 6 inches in height for 1 inch on the wewe I’ll just stay where I’m at


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> This is a real thinker here I’m 6’1 and I’d take an extra inch but I can’t give up 6 inches in height for 1 inch on the wewe I’ll just stay where I’m at


That's good because the question was actually the other way around... Give up 1" in pp to gain 6" in height. 😂


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 3, 2022)

hmmm id give up 2" in pp for 12" in height.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That's good because the question was actually the other way around... Give up 1" in pp to gain 6" in height. 😂


Damn your discriminating on tall people not cool lol


----------



## Kraken (Jan 3, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> hmmm id give up 2" in pp for 12" in height.


Dude, you don't have to amputate the entire thing...


----------



## Kraken (Jan 3, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn your discriminating on tall people not cool lol


Tall people suck. They get all the pussy, they get all the work promotions and they win the most elections. There is data on this. Tall people just suck


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 3, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Tall people suck. They get all the pussy, they get all the work promotions and they win the most elections. There is data on this. Tall people just suck


I guess I’ll consider my self above average height.

But always have to reach for shit for people. Everyone expects us to be able to dunk lol it’s hard to find clothes that fit good especially shirts it’s harder to get jacked with height and arm length it has its disadvantages as well man


----------



## cavorite (Jan 3, 2022)

So you could trade your entire cock and be about 9 feet tall? That would be interesting 6" x 6" + 6'


----------



## Kraken (Jan 3, 2022)

cavorite said:


> So you could trade your entire cock and be about 9 feet tall? That would be interesting 6" x 6" + 6'


Being 9 feet tall might help get pussy, many girls want to fick basket ball players. But not having a dick would pretty much defeat the purpose...


----------



## j2048b (Jan 5, 2022)

Hell id swap both testicals for neutical fake testicals for a few extra inches and some girth, why not, a choad that can pound out a tuna can imprint....but also knock the uterus out if alignment

What kills me is all these fucken sex change bitches can get a monster schlong implanted etc ...all we want is to stretch ours a few extra inches and make it girthy so her buthole and mouth get blasted ....

But for height, id be so short but my dick would be like a babies arm,


----------

